# Worming ducks.......



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi , i am in a little bit of a panic. I have a duckling think hes 4 weeks old , im just wondering how ya worm them or where to get stuff to clear out the worms. He doesnt have them at moment but i just found out they can get them , i have a MASSIVE WORM PHOBIA so would need rid of them asap if he gets them lol.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you read it off my website? Lol

you can get wormers from any poutry place or ebay plus some pets at home sell poultry items.
it needs to be done every 6months. 
The stuff i have you put 1 drop of liquid to each duck in there drinking water you do that once aday for 3days.

Mitch


----------



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

i wouldnt have a clue where to contact poultry places , ill have a look around tho. yeah i looked on ya website its great and im just waiting for the fella to get off the xbox and then we can try sex him lol. hope ya laptop gets sorted too.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Flubenvet Poultry Wormer 1% (60 g) | Chickens - Flubenvet | Farm | MyVetMeds - Online Pet Pharmacy

this stuff is what I use for my tiny little call ducks. . . it is licensed for chickens, geese and turkeys BUT everyone on the poultry forum I use has said they have used it for years with no concerns and most of which are very experienced poultry keepers

you may have to fill out a form on there before you get it but it is what vets will suggest if you ask them.

the idea is that you basically just mix it into their food in the amount it states per weight of food and feed it them over a period of days. . . basically it coats the food and the dosage is correct because they will only eat the amount of food they need and will therefore get the correct dose as long as you used the right amount of powder 

the trouble is my chickens and ducks are free range and so I've basically wormed all the wild birds too since half the country's bird population seems to visit and eat all the poultry feed hahaha but in all fairness they get the worms from wild birds so if I have inadvertently wormed them too it can only be a good thing and help to stop my poultry from getting worms


----------



## ducklove (Jun 17, 2011)

thank you very much hun. x ill check the site out


----------

